# Working as a Psychologist



## bluebutterfly (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi all!

This is my first post here at the forum, so I wanted to say hello (before I launch into my query). I have been able to find quite a bit of information on these forums, and they have been very helpful... especially because I am planning to relocate to NZ with my two little ones. My husband has been working there for some time, but things will be new for the rest of us, and I thought it wouldn't hurt to get some insights from here. 

I'm currently working as a school counsellor and counselling psychologist in India. I have a Master's in Psychology from the U.S. Is there anyone on here who can shed some light on working within the field of psychology in NZ? What do I need to become a licensed psychologist in NZ so that I can practice within the field? What areas are sought after, in terms of psychology and counselling? I will enter on a resident visa, so does this allow me to start working immediately?

I have googled and found heaps of information on this, but I thought it would be nice to hear from someone/anyone on here who has direct experience within the field, or contacts with others who are working within the field. 

Looking forward to hearing from you! Thank you in advance.


----------

